# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wurgspel:zéér gevaarlijk en neemt in populariteit toe! - Artikels

## Agnes574

*OPGEPAST MET WURGSPEL* 

Vorige maand overleed een 11-jarige jongen uit het Waalse Amay na een luguber wurgspel. Zijn vader vond hem in zijn slaapkamer met een sjaal rond zijn nek. Eerder overleed ook al een kind uit Arlon. 
Het zogenaamde *'jeu du foulard'*, waarbij jongeren zichzelf of elkaar wurgen, zou erg populair zijn bij de jeugd. In Frankrijk is uit onderzoek gebleken dat 1 op 10 jongeren het levensgevaarlijke spel al gespeeld heeft. Ook in België en Nederland zou de populariteit toenemen. 

*SPEL*
Het is een spel waarin de luchtpijp en/of halsslagader wordt dichtgeknepen. Dat gebeurt met de hand, een riem of een sjaal. Het gevolg is dat de hersenen geen of nauwelijks nog zuurstof krijgen. Dit zuurstoftekort in de hersenen veroorzaakt een bedwelming, een roes die tot bewusteloosheid kan leiden. Wanneer de band plots wordt losgelaten, volgt een warm en duizelig gevoel. Jongeren doen dit bij zichzelf of bij elkaar.

*GEVAAR*
* Het is moelijk om in te schatten wanneer er losgelaten moet worden. Te laat is dus snel gebeurd. Dat maakt dat er gemakkelijk slachtoffers vallen.
* Het zuurstoftekort veroorzaakt hersenschade. De gevolgen daarvan gaan van versnelde veroudering van de hersenen, blijvende handicaps tot de dood. 
* Een plotse hartstilstand kan optreden. Groter nog dan de kans op verstikking, is het risico dat het zuurstoftekort in de hersenen een plotse hartstilstand veroorzaakt.
* Als bij het loslaten de bloedtoevoer te plots te hoog is, kan een hersenbloeding optreden.

*SIGNALEN*
Volgende signalen kunnen erop wijzen dat uw kind aan dergelijke spelletjes meedoet.
* Veelvuldig hoofdpijn
* Sporen op de nek
* Kleine bloeduitstortingen in de ogen
* sjaaltjes of riemen die zonder reden rondslingeren in de kamer, 
* de aanblik van een kind met een rood aangelopen gezicht en buiten adem als men in zijn kamer komt wanneer er geen sprake is van een inspanning.

Meer info: 
vclb.bmgroup.be

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Gevaarlijke spelletjes: informeren om te voorkomen*

Elk jaar sterven 10 tot 20 kinderen door een gevaarlijk spel. 
Het gaat niet om een bepaald type kinderen, bijvoorbeeld kinderen met gedragsstoornissen of andere problemen. 
Gevaarlijke spelletjes van het type wurgspel worden door miljoenen kinderen en pubers gespeeld. 
Hoe kunnen we ongevallen voorkomen? Zijn er signalen waar we op kunnen letten? 


*Kinderen zien de gevolgen van deze gevaarlijke spelletjes niet*

Het is belangrijk dat ouders en deskundigen waakzaam zijn en dat er een debat wordt geopend. Kinderen zijn niet rijp genoeg om het gevaar te zien van de spelletjes waarmee ze experimenteren. Een kind of puber analyseert de gevaren niet zoals een volwassene zou doen. Een tip kan dus nuttig en zelfs een goede zaak zijn, en dat kan gebeuren via een dialoog. Het volstaat soms om een kind te waarschuwen om hem van het gevaar bewust te maken, want kinderen die gevaarlijke spelletjes spelen hebben in de overgrote meerderheid van de gevallen geen intentie om zelfmoord te plegen.

Als u daarentegen de indruk hebt dat een kind slecht in zijn vel zit of als u tekenen van verslaving opmerkt, moet u naar een specialist. 


*Zelfmoord of gevaarlijk spel?*

Waarom worden sommige slachtoffertjes thuis alleen aangetroffen? Gevaarlijke spelletjes worden over het algemeen in groep gespeeld en worden ontdekt op school, in de sportclub, in de bos- of zeeklassen en zelfs op het internet. Maar de experimenten worden vaak thuis herhaald en daar gebeuren ook de meeste ongelukken. Vandaar ook dat men best vanuit de hypothese van een wurgspelletje vertrekt voor men besluit dat het om een zelfmoordpoging gaat.


*Gevaarlijke spelletjes: signalen om op te letten* 

Bepaalde signalen moeten bij u de vraag doen rijzen of er geen sprake is van gevaarlijk spelletjes en een aanleiding zijn tot een gesprek: 
■Rode onverklaarbare plekken in de hals.
■Vaak rondslingeren in de slaapkamer van een leiband, een riem of een sjaal: op het bed, de radiator, de kast. 
■Vragen van het kind over de regels van het spel als het met iemand uit zijn vriendenkring praat.
■Symptomen zoals kleine bloedingen in het oogbindvlies (zichtbaar in het oogwit), hoofdpijn.
■Slechtere schoolresultaten. 
■Geluid van valpartijen in de slaapkamer.
■Enz.


*Goed om te weten* 

Er wordt een onderscheid gemaakt tussen spelletjes met onderbreking van de zuurstoftoevoer zoals het wurgspel, en agressieve spelletjes.

Deze experimenten komen voor bij kinderen van 4 tot 20 jaar, met een piek tussen 11 en 13 jaar, hoofdzakelijk jongens, uit alle sociale klassen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Sylvia93

Is dit een hele nieuwe hype :EEK!:  :EEK!: ??? Nog nooit van gehoord. Wat een walgelijk idee! Welke gek heeft dit verzonnen? 

Vind dit echt best wel schrikken..

----------


## Luuss0404

Goed dat je dit geplaatst hebt Agnes! 
Volgens mij heb ik het op tv voorbij zien komen ... wel schokkend hoor dat er steeds verder wordt gegaan met dergelijke adrenalinekicks  :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luus,

Idd:huh: Helemaal mee eens! Ik snap dit soort spelletjes ook niet echt.. Kick krijgen van half stikken??? En al helemaal raar dat 'jonge' kinderen zich hiermee bezig houden!
Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik dit nog niet eerder heb gehoord.. Dus hier in NL zal het dan nog wel niet zo'n hype zijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
In NL is het (nog) geen hype, maar het is wel voorbij gekomen op de NL tv in een aktualiteitenprogramma (netwerk of nova?) omdat het in Frankrijk en Belgie wel een hype is en er doden bij zijn gevallen...
Ik hoop dat deze hype snel overgaat!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd, vind dit maar niks. Vandaar dus dat ik dit nog niet ben tegengekomen, kijk dat soort programma's nooit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Snap serieus ook niet waar die kinderen een kick van krijgen..

----------


## Davids

Ik weet niet, dat weer is het waar of onwaar is, maar ik weet alleen dat het niet goed.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Davids,

Ik kan je vertellen dat dit waar is!
Eind vorig jaar is een meisje hierdoor overleden, ze had een fout vriendje welke aan dit soort wurgspelletjes deed, deze jongen heeft dit meisje overgehaald het ook te doen, en bij haar is dit helemaal fout afgelopen! Meisje is bewusteloos geraakt en heeft zichzelf hiermee doen stikken, is dus ook overleden. 
Het klinkt idd alsof niemand dit zou doen, maar ze zijn er dus echt! Onvoorstelbaar eigenlijk, maar helaas is het dus wel zo.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Reepidee

> @ Davids,
> 
> Ik kan je vertellen dat dit waar is!
> Eind vorig jaar is een meisje hierdoor overleden, ze had een fout vriendje welke aan dit soort wurgspelletjes deed, deze jongen heeft dit meisje overgehaald het ook te doen, en bij haar is dit helemaal fout afgelopen! Meisje is bewusteloos geraakt en heeft zichzelf hiermee doen stikken, is dus ook overleden. 
> Het klinkt idd alsof niemand dit zou doen, maar ze zijn er dus echt! Onvoorstelbaar eigenlijk, maar helaas is het dus wel zo.
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


@Sylvia93 Ik ben momenteel bezig met het schrijven van een artikel over jongeren die het wurgspel in Nederland spelen. Ik zie dat u uit Noord-Holland komt, het meisje waar u het over heeft, komt zij uit Noord-Holland (is zij Nederlands)? Kent u haar persoonlijk? Ik hoop dat u mij kunt helpen, want het is heel erg belangrijk dat medici niet doen alsof het slechts een trend is die overwaait, terwijl er jongeren zwaar gewond van raken of overlijden!! 

Groet, 
Rachel

----------

